# jpg grid pattern diagram to dxf format and cut



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/Bd3mV8RnIyg showing a grid pattern diagram 

digitized and cut out


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you want to print your own grids to paper size.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

great


----------

